# Huge Follistatin 344 Price Drop!!



## TwisT (Jul 21, 2011)

*WE'RE OVERSTOCKED ON FOLLISTATIN!* 
SO OUR MISTAKE IS YOUR GAIN!

WE'VE *DRASTICALLY LOWERED* OUR PRICE ON *FOLLISTATIN 344* THROUGH THE END OF THE MONTH!

*FOLLISTATIN 344* 1MG WAS $149.99 NOW *ONLY $119.99*($101.99 After Discount Code!)

*FOLLISTATIN 344 1MG (5-PACK)* WAS $729.99 NOW *ONLY $579.99*($492.99 After Discount Code!)


*WANT TO BUY IN BULK (50 OR MORE)?* CONTACT ME FOR HUGE SAVINGS OFF OF BULK PACKAGES!

PLEASE SEE BELOW FOR OUR *15% OFF COUPON CODE FOR JULY!*

*ALL *INTERNATIONAL* ORDERS GET UPGRADED TO *EXPRESS SHIPPING FOR FREE!**
JUST PAY FOR REGULAR SHIPPING

*ALL *CANADIAN* ORDERS OVER $300 GET *FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING**

*ALL *USA* ORDERS OVER $300 GET *FREE SHIPPING**

FOR THE MONTH OF JULY *EVERY SINGLE ITEM WE SELL IS DISCOUNTED!*

USE THE CODE *15OFFJULY* TO TAKE *15% OFF OF ALL ITEMS THAT ARE NOT BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*

*TO CLARIFY:* THIS CODE WORKS FOR ALL RESEARCH CHEMS AND ALL PEPTIDES THAT ARE *NOT BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*

THIS CODE WILL WORK FOR *FOLLISTATIN*, *FRAG 176-191*,_ IGF-1 LR3_ AND MANY MANY MORE!

THE *BUY TWO GET ONE FREE* ITEMS ARE ALREADY *DISCOUNTED 33% WHEN YOU BUY AT LEAST TWO* SO THE SAVINGS ARE HUGE!

THIS IS AS GOOD AS IT GETS FOLKS! 
*DON'T DELAY BECAUSE AT THESE PRICES WERE SURE TO SELL OUT FAST!*​


----------



## TwisT (Jul 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

i know i am dumb but i just can not understand what the hell this shit is suppose to do so great that it cost that damn much.the only thing it might MIGHT be the key word is to make your gear cycle a little better at the end.and how many botttles do you need to make a cycle you would get good results from?


----------



## CG (Jul 27, 2011)

well, its not for human consumption.. 

if youre using it on a test subject (dog cat rat bear mouse) you can expect a good bit of growth of NEW skeletal Muscle. 

Follistatin is a Myostatin inhibitor. 
Myostatin is a skeletal muscle overgrowth inhibitor.
follistatin stops myostatin from stopping your muscle creation. 
(as simple as i could put it)

additionally, i have been told multiple times (cant find the study right now) that the only human trial was done by Wyeth, and subjects were injected with minimum 25 MG daily, for over one month. just think about that


Wikipedia's (shortest to the point ive found) definition

Myostatin (also known as growth differentiation factor 8, abbreviated "GDF8") is a secreted TGF beta protein family member that inhibits muscle differentiation and growth. Myostatin is produced primarily in skeletal muscle cells, circulates in the blood and acts on muscle tissue, by binding a cell-bound receptor called the activin type II receptor.[1][2] In humans, myostatin is encoded by the MSTN gene.[3]


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 27, 2011)

25 MG!!!!! Thats alot


----------

